# CHF, HTN and CKD



## coding1228 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello all,

Please advise on the appropriate diagnosis codes for the following scenario:

A patient is assessed in the office setting for the following diagnoses: CHF, HTN and CKD.  There is no additional documentation linking any of the conditions together.

Thank you!


----------



## Tonyj (Feb 16, 2012)

coding1228 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Please advise on the appropriate diagnosis codes for the following scenario:
> 
> ...


How about 428.0 and 403.90 (as per guidelines htn and ckd is presumed cause and effect)


----------



## coding1228 (Feb 16, 2012)

Is your understanding (from the guidelines) that the 404.xx code cannot be used in this scenario unless the htn is somehow linked to the CHF  ie:  Hypertensive CHF or Hypertension w/ CHF etc.?

Thanks for your response!


----------



## francotti@aol.com (Feb 16, 2012)

You have to code CKD 585.9 along with 403.90 and 428.0


----------



## Tonyj (Feb 16, 2012)

coding1228 said:


> Is your understanding (from the guidelines) that the 404.xx code cannot be used in this scenario unless the htn is somehow linked to the CHF  ie:  Hypertensive CHF or Hypertension w/ CHF etc.?
> 
> Thanks for your response!


Yes. The guidelines made no mention of it as it did with CKD/HTN and as francotti stated you must use 585.9, missed that part.


----------

